# St. Paul Police K9 killed in line of duty.



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

St. Paul PD K9 Kody, was stabbed early today while attempting to apprehend a suspect at a home in St. Paul. Officers shot and killed the suspect.
Kody and Officer Longbehn were featured on the TV show, K9 Cops.
I had heard that Kody was to be retired in the next few weeks.
RIP Kody.

St. Paul K9 killed in line of duty is remembered for service | kare11.com


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

What a beautiful guy. Such a sad story. RIP Kody. Run free at the Bridge.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

That is so sad. I remember them from one of the K9 demos that I saw St. Paul put on. They have a wonderful K9 unit. 

I feel for Officer Longbehn and the whole department. Such a terrible loss.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

thats a shame! i watch that show everytime its on animal planet and recall watching both of them. RIP Kody, it kills to see another officer down.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace Kody


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh no this is awful :teary: my heart totally dropped while reading the subject title. How can someone be so cruel and horrible, :rip: sweet Kody you were a true hero..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:rip: Kody

what a shame.........


Lee


----------

